# 312Bh Delivered Thurs Morning...



## heron (May 13, 2010)

312bh will be here in the am.. 
The dealer told me they could not include the battery nor the propane tanks filled b/c of hazmat stuff...? Legit?

So, I'm off to purchase a size 24 battery at Sams. I may check into the twin 6 v batteries in the future but right now I want to make sure 
it fits. Anyone know if I can go to a 27 on these trailers...will it fit in the box?

Also, the gas tanks are not filled. I assume I can remove them and tote them to the gas place, right?

Right now I'm just hoping they actually PDI'd it well. I guess I'll see in the am...


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i've never heard of that before. if you picked the trailer up, they would have given you the battery and the propane, but delivering it they can't ?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't think they could sell a trailer without the battery. It energizes the break away switch, an important safety device, in the event of catastrophic hitch failure I also think you already paid for one via Keystone.... IMHO


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> 312bh will be here in the am..
> The dealer told me they could not include the battery nor the propane tanks filled b/c of hazmat stuff...? Legit?
> 
> So, I'm off to purchase a size 24 battery at Sams. I may check into the twin 6 v batteries in the future but right now I want to make sure
> ...


Weird... not to have a battery....even when being delivered.

In my last camper, I upgraded to a Group 31 battery when the original died... I bought a new box to put it in.

Yup... you just pull the tanks off and take 'em to U-Haul, or some other convenient place that will fill the tanks. Don't exchange them... at least I don't think that is a good idea.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's one of the "benefits" of buying out of state and having it delivered.

You don't pay for a battery or battery box or propane when buying from them. The dealers all put that stuff into your new trailer, and since they probably gave you a lowball buying price, they are going to tell you anything to keep them from putting extras into their trailers.

Also, when the trailers get delivered to the dealers from Keystone, most drivers carry a small battery to just run the breakaway switch. They remove them when delivered, then use it for the next trip.

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a cheap way out IMO. I'd let them know what you think of them skimping on ~$100 of stuff. After that, just get the tanks filled and install the battery. Then enjoy the camping.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds kinda strange, maybe the dealer does this to put a little extra money in his pocket, most all dealers and lakeshore rv for sure includes the battery and propane. I would call the dealer and ask them how they tested your lp system and tanks for leaks with no propane!


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 14, 2009)

I took delivery of the same model in late May. The dealer installed the battery and filled the tanks. I be very suspicious at this point. There is no way to demo the features and make sure everything works. My dealer spent 3 hours with my wife and I. We pushed every button and switch. Fired up the stove, grill, fridge(s), ran out the slides, awning you name it we did it. The shop manager also said they tested everything as well. I wish you the best of luck. We absolutely love our camper.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No new rv except the high end 5ers come with a battery from the factory. I use a deep cycle 24 series and just strap it to the battery tray. I havent pulled a bumper tow since January. I carry a big battery to operate all the slides and jacks on 5ers.

No new trailer comes with propane in the tanks. If its being delivered from out of state you prolly wont get propane in the tanks.

Carey


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> No new rv except the high end 5ers come with a battery from the factory. I use a deep cycle 24 series and just strap it to the battery tray. I havent pulled a bumper tow since January. I carry a big battery to operate all the slides and jacks on 5ers.
> 
> No new trailer comes with propane in the tanks. If its being delivered from out of state you prolly wont get propane in the tanks.
> 
> Carey


Ya, that is the least of my worries. Guy who delivered it today said it comes from the factory, to their lot, they check tires and slides and do a walk thru and hook them up. This particular driver actually picks up the trailers from the factory and takes them to the lot. Salesman said they have someone who PDI's them at the lot but driver laughed. 
Anyhow, have not powered up the AC or hooked up plumbing yet but the handle on the screen door is stripped where they probably didn't set their clutch on the cordless drill and simply stripped the thin metal. 
I'm now hoping nothing else major shows up...I was emphatic about the PDI, even sent him a PDI someone suggested on here that was very detailed and his comment was they do that and more. Maybe he didn't have his meds the day he said that to me..?
I will not trash the dealership yet but if he does not return my calls promptly,(he did not today) like he did before he had my money, I will let everyone know on Outbackers just what this dealership is all about.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, the good news is that you have Outbacker's to help. As long as something big isn't wrong, I'd stick with us and we can help fix most things (probably better than the dealer.....)









As for the stripped screws on the door, is this the plastic latch on the screen door? If so, you can get a slightly larger screw, or better yet, use a small bolt with a nut on the other side. That will fix it once and for all!


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Well, the good news is that you have Outbacker's to help. As long as something big isn't wrong, I'd stick with us and we can help fix most things (probably better than the dealer.....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the plastic handle and it looks like they tried the larger screw and it stripped out more. I considered the bolt with the nut but then the felt may not seal that well but that is my primary fix as of now. I considered using some of the putty "steel" and just adhere the thing but who knows if I may need to ever remove it. 
Overall the fit and finish is a bit better than I expected. I had not seen this trailer in person.

My next quest is to figure out how to mount a back up camera on the back(probably bumper area) and run an RCA up under the enclosed underbelly.

My equalizer hitch, clean dump and Honda Generators will be in today....lots of learning this HOT weekend.

The bumper on this thing seems real sturdy but I still don't think I could put one of those 2" receiver adapters on to it and mount my 75lb Sportsworks rack(now Thule) to it. Lots of leverage. I've looked into one of those TT receiver hitches that expands and you can bolt to the frame but because of the enclosed underbelly it would be difficult. There is also an Adventure rack that hook to the 2" receiver but my receiver is flush with my bumper so that won't work. I'd like to find something maybe that could go around the propane tanks...?

Other than that I have no idea how the rest of all the gizmos work inside of this thing. Pretty much in the dark but I guess still better than paying 10K more for this thing at my local dealer..


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mount the camera down by the bumper. You're looking at a 2 dimensional image on the backup camera. It's really hard to judge distance looking straight back at something. Most of the cameras are mounted HIGH Centered on the rear and point down. This gives you some perspective of distance as you back up. I don't have one...so I really don't know --- but all the cameras that I've seen have been mounted up top looking down at an angle.

Congratulations on the new 312BH!!

Charlie & Ronni


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Chuggs said:


> I wouldn't mount the camera down by the bumper. You're looking at a 2 dimensional image on the backup camera. It's really hard to judge distance looking straight back at something. Most of the cameras are mounted HIGH Centered on the rear and point down. This gives you some perspective of distance as you back up. I don't have one...so I really don't know --- but all the cameras that I've seen have been mounted up top looking down at an angle.
> 
> Congratulations on the new 312BH!!
> 
> Charlie & Ronni


Yes, I agree totally but fastening that to the roof, running the rca cable down thru the trailer...difficulty. I don't want to risk any roof leaks...
I have a really good camera on the back of my truck so I'm accustomed to using one. I don't like the idea of the bumper or maybe even the spare tire rack but at least it will give me some idea is someone is lurking behind the camper...I won't use it as my back up guide. I only really use my current BU camera on my truck to back up to my hitch and to check quickly for anyone right behind the truck when I go to back up. The TTT mirrors are my best friend.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd mount the camera above the spare tire. That way it will at least point down a little.

Take yourself through the PDI checklist and post questions as they arrive.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

heron said:


> No new rv except the high end 5ers come with a battery from the factory. I use a deep cycle 24 series and just strap it to the battery tray. I havent pulled a bumper tow since January. I carry a big battery to operate all the slides and jacks on 5ers.
> 
> No new trailer comes with propane in the tanks. If its being delivered from out of state you prolly wont get propane in the tanks.
> 
> Carey


Ya, that is the least of my worries. Guy who delivered it today said it comes from the factory, to their lot, they check tires and slides and do a walk thru and hook them up. This particular driver actually picks up the trailers from the factory and takes them to the lot. Salesman said they have someone who PDI's them at the lot but driver laughed. 
Anyhow, have not powered up the AC or hooked up plumbing yet but the handle on the screen door is stripped where they probably didn't set their clutch on the cordless drill and simply stripped the thin metal. 
I'm now hoping nothing else major shows up...I was emphatic about the PDI, even sent him a PDI someone suggested on here that was very detailed and his comment was they do that and more. Maybe he didn't have his meds the day he said that to me..?
I will not trash the dealership yet but if he does not return my calls promptly,(he did not today) like he did before he had my money, I will let everyone know on Outbackers just what this dealership is all about.
[/quote]

You wouldn't have bought from a dealer in Vermont did you??

Just curious, as it sounds like similar stories I've heard........

Steve


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> No new rv except the high end 5ers come with a battery from the factory. I use a deep cycle 24 series and just strap it to the battery tray. I havent pulled a bumper tow since January. I carry a big battery to operate all the slides and jacks on 5ers.
> 
> No new trailer comes with propane in the tanks. If its being delivered from out of state you prolly wont get propane in the tanks.
> 
> Carey


Ya, that is the least of my worries. Guy who delivered it today said it comes from the factory, to their lot, they check tires and slides and do a walk thru and hook them up. This particular driver actually picks up the trailers from the factory and takes them to the lot. Salesman said they have someone who PDI's them at the lot but driver laughed. 
Anyhow, have not powered up the AC or hooked up plumbing yet but the handle on the screen door is stripped where they probably didn't set their clutch on the cordless drill and simply stripped the thin metal. 
I'm now hoping nothing else major shows up...I was emphatic about the PDI, even sent him a PDI someone suggested on here that was very detailed and his comment was they do that and more. Maybe he didn't have his meds the day he said that to me..?
I will not trash the dealership yet but if he does not return my calls promptly,(he did not today) like he did before he had my money, I will let everyone know on Outbackers just what this dealership is all about.
[/quote]

You wouldn't have bought from a dealer in Vermont did you??

Just curious, as it sounds like similar stories I've heard........

Steve
[/quote]

Yes...but in all honesty the guy who sold it to me has only been with them for 8 months. After speaking to the owner he was very apologetic about the salesman misleading me and offered to pay for a PDI at a local dealer. I declined but simply asked him to cover any issues as I go thru the camper. 
So far, maybe an AC issue, roof was not sealed right on the rear back of the camper, the door handle on the screen was stripped out and the power cord to the truck looked like it had been dragged on the road for 5 miles...
I'm compiling a list for them.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I'd mount the camera above the spare tire. That way it will at least point down a little.
> 
> Take yourself through the PDI checklist and post questions as they arrive.


Done lots of the PDI stuff but still have not lit the stove, refrigerator nor checked the heater....95 degrees here in TN.

Anyhow, I have no clue about what to do first. I know it is still winterized. I'll wait to sanitize the fresh water tank until we are ready for a trip.

I'm filling the propane tanks tomorrow, we tried the AC today and had an issue that I posted on the problem section...basically started the two Honda generators, tried the AC, it caused the generators to overload...after a couple of times we started only the fan on the AC then the compressor and it started and the generators did the job...maybe one of the generators is not putting out but they both seemed to react when my DW started the vacuum inside...?

Anyhow, any advice as far as what do with the frig, stove, water tanks, black water, grey water etc... this is the firts TT we've had but I'm pretty good at fixing things so everything seems pretty simple..I hope.

I've already put some self leveling caulk on the rear roof seam and patched a 4 mm hole in the roof. Plus the DW cleaned the roof... I was afraid my 220lb mass would be too much for the roof.

What about putting in a Fantastic Fan? I'd like some better ventilation in the TT other than the AC..there is fan in the bathroom but it does not seem very powerful.

I've still got to setup my equalizer hitch...I've got my BU camera on the rear of the trailer and my switch done in my truck to switch between the camera on the back of the truck and the camera on the TT. I've also checked the torque on the lug nuts, put dynabeads in the tires, memory foam cut and in place on all the mattresses. Now trying to figure out a way to make room in the bathroom for toiletries...shampoo, soap in the shower...
I have no idea where the hot water heater is or where the water pump is...guess I've got to do some exploring.

We are planning a long trip from TN to CT and will be doing lots of dry camping(leaving July 13th) I'm worried about finding dump stations. Not sure how long the 30 gallon black tank will last with 2 adults and 2 children(3+5). DW is accustomed to 20 minute showers, that will have to change.. I usually wet down, shut off water soap up and rinse so I'm not worried about the showering. I think this TT has a 60 gallon grey tank.

I also bought a clean dump due to the potential for dumping into sewer cleanouts...have not taken it out of the package as of yet.


----------

